# Gas water heater pilot light



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi we are unable to keep the pilot light on long enough to get hot water,anyone has Neckar gas heater repair phone no: please

Thanks Celia


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

celia50 said:


> Hi we are unable to keep the pilot light on long enough to get hot water,anyone has Neckar gas heater repair phone no: please
> 
> Thanks Celia


This happened to us and our gas unit is neckar too. Where abouts are you? Our local plumber came and fixed it.


----------



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

leedsutdgem said:


> This happened to us and our gas unit is neckar too. Where abouts are you? Our local plumber came and fixed it.


We are near Albir,I rang Junkers on Monday but no quick response from them,very disappointing indeed !


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

celia50 said:


> We are near Albir,I rang Junkers on Monday but no quick response from them,very disappointing indeed !


No where near me then otherwise id have given you his number. Any plumber should be able to sort it. Does the light stay on for a while then make like a click sound before going out?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Our water heater doesn't have a pilot light nor batteries, nor electrical connection and lights every time - it is a Vaillant, same make as we had in UK.

To me it sounds as though it is not a case of pilot light at all but the thermocouple sensor is out of position and not in the line of the flame therefore is a flame failure device cutting off the gas because it thinks the flame has gone out. 

Who is your gas supplier - they may well provide a maintenance service and fix it.


----------



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

leedsutdgem said:


> No where near me then otherwise id have given you his number. Any plumber should be able to sort it. Does the light stay on for a while then make like a click sound before going out?


Just as you said the light stay on but now it looks as though the gas is not coming through at all,so no flicker at all !

We are using the facilities at the Club Nautico which is very handy and the dishwasher helps too


----------



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> Our water heater doesn't have a pilot light nor batteries, nor electrical connection and lights every time - it is a Vaillant, same make as we had in UK.
> 
> To me it sounds as though it is not a case of pilot light at all but the thermocouple sensor is out of position and not in the line of the flame therefore is a flame failure device cutting off the gas because it thinks the flame has gone out.
> 
> Who is your gas supplier - they may well provide a maintenance service and fix it.


Repsol they only come out every 5 years to check the flue,ventilation etc......our neighbour needed more air vents because of their American kitchen !


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

celia50 said:


> Just as you said the light stay on but now it looks as though the gas is not coming through at all,so no flicker at all !
> 
> We are using the facilities at the Club Nautico which is very handy and the dishwasher helps too


Most of these gas boilers have a safety feature whereby the output gases are monitored in the flue (for carbon monoxide I guess). If the gases are wrong, then it is not allowed to fire up.

A quick fix/check is to short out this unit and see if it fires up - some plumbers do this as standard but, for safety reasons, is not recommended.


----------

